

Will the Internet of Things Force Faster Corporate Innovation? - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2015/01/will-internet-things-force-faster-corporate-innovation/

======
RaceAap
As seen with "The Cloud": Yes fast corporate innovation is needed to keep up.

The IoT is more of a marketing thing, but marketing is just what the majority
listens to.

